# Cocktails!



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Hmmmm! Critical subject, no doubt, that may require an intense long term study group. I will throw myself on the rocks by volunteering for this grueling class IV undertaking. Reports to follow. ;o)


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Start with mixers, end with whiskey.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

A block and an ice pick work pretty well...


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

^ Exactly.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

But ..... the key is to not mix the cocktail ice with the cooler smegma. 

I have taken to using my old blue coleman water jugs that all broke the white spigot apart as meat trays. I cut off the top about three to four inches down from the curve so it fits in and allows a tray on top. I then freeze meat or prepped food in layers in the 5 gallon jug bottom. It is about 1/8 inch thick so no meat will penetrate into the ice area of the cooler. Produce in a tray up top. Milk and stuff in wedged in away from the ice and it's all groovy. Then apply ice pick as necessary. 

Or have a messy cooler with the ice in the old cut up water jug......or not.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*I have done this to freeze coolers used at the end of a float trip*

But it should work for cocktail mixed drinks happy hour use.

That is setup a cocktail ice cooler.

Fill it with bags of ice cubes (best would be cubes from your home freezer)

Add in what ever amount of dry ice you need for the length of your float.

Enjoy those cool drinks!


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

The Carvedog system is good. Mine is similar but I use the Tupperware tubs of appropriate size and the stockpots to organize the food groups and keep the icebox funk under control. IMHO however, ice selection is critical and most important. The crystal clear blocks are the premium cocktail ice choice with the RO "water and ice stores" blocks coming in a close second. Do not forget the ice pick!


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

And don't drop the pick in the raft


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Hmmm

Schutzie always found that the more important issue was;

Which cocktail goes best with what trip??

I mean, you would not DARE do a martini on Northgate

Or who but a heathen would even think of doing a Gin and Tonic on Ladore?

I mean, Jesus!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Premix in Nalgenes and deep freeze before you go. needs much less ice. also a little trick for blenders.... small hand drill + Blender top = greatness.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Which cocktail is more temperature dependant than river dependant. I would totaly do G&Ts on Lodore if temps stay above 100. Below that its a bourbon river in my book.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Whetstone said:


> Which cocktail is more temperature dependant than river dependant. I would totaly do G&Ts on Lodore if temps stay above 100. Below that its a bourbon river in my book.


Schutzie notes in his book............Whetstone will do Gin and Tonic on Ladore........but understands Bourbon is the drink of choice.......mixed signals...........may be a heathen.........beware:roll:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Schutzie notes in his book............Whetstone will do Gin and Tonic on Ladore........but understands Bourbon is the drink of choice.......mixed signals...........may be a heathen.........beware

I knew it


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

cocktail: I have had one of those my whole life and never knew it had a tail!!


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Heathen?............Yes Indeed. Guilty as charged.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Ladore, Westwater and Don Julio are related somehow.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Whetstone said:


> Heathen?............Yes Indeed. Guilty as charged.


Good man! Confession is good for the soul!

But please............if it's hot on Lodore, a Margarita is the answer.

Gin and Tonic is only for Westwater


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

On our last trip I filled a cheap dry bag with ice and tucked it in the middle of the beverage cooler.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

First of all- I want to here more about this drill blender. How do you make the connection?

Secondly- Whatever you decide to make a punchbowl and ladel are the way to go.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

#2 Philips bit in a cordless drill fits the drive input on the bottom of a blender, It's a little awkward, but it works!


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I freeze 1 Gal jugs of water for my ice. When I have the luxury of lots of people and lots of boats, each boat has a big cooler and plenty (4-6) jugs of ice. We generally have enough that we can cut open a jug and crush it up for cocktail ice every evening.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Boatblender.com - convert your drill into a fully functional portable battery powered blender!


----------



## palidog (Apr 28, 2005)

Manhattans are my beach cocktail. Bourbon, sweet vermouth, and bitters frozen in a nalgene before the trip. Just add the cherry. Bada-bing.


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

take one coffee cup with lid,the handle on some fit right around your frame so no need for a cup holder even,fill to top with top shelf bourbon,put lid on cup...who needs ice lol


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Just off Lodore 4 nights with gin and tonics lots of coctail 
Ice left, now making martinis at the motel in Vernal


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, back to the original ?
We packed a seperate 120 qt cooler with 6 blocks and a big bag of cubed ice. Used the blocks in a 3 gal water dispenser for lunch to make gatorade and the cubed for cocktails on the rio. As the blocks came out, beer went in.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess I'm a heathen also....


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I recommend Soviet Sunset's for any desert trip, hydrating and delicious!


----------

